# 21st Birthday



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Last night(March 30th) was my 21st birthday. Just getting to bed now(4 am). I don't have to get up until 8 am. :roll: I know it is probably almost unheard of, but I didn't consume one drop of alcohol. I just don't drink. But I had a great time. I had school until 8:45 pm, and then went bowling with friends until 11 pm. Went to Majors, a local sports bar turned night club at night, and closed it down (2 am). Had a lot of fun there, dancing as best I could being sober :roll: , but the women definately helped me out :twisted: . Grinding all over me, lap dances on the dance floor, etc.  Anyways, just thought I would share my night, as I'm sure this could turn into something interesting.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

That is how I plan on spending my 21st too, props to you! Glad you had a fun time, hope nobody hassled you too much about the no drinking thing-it's a good choice on your behalf though. Hope getting up that early wan't too rough on you! We went to bed early last night, at midnight, and I'm still trying to roll my boyfriend out of bed. Pretty sweet being able to remember your 21st birthday without the help of others though, isn't it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gotta respect not drinking......I unfortunately can't remember much about my 21st birthday. 

Glad you're home in one piece.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

the fun is not remembering...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Gotta respect not drinking......I unfortunately can't remember much about my 21st birthday.


 :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, I'm at school now and its not fun. I had fun last night though. Of course, I was sober cab for one of my friends.  He's back from Iraq and has been partying every night he has been home- had to pull over 2 times last night on the way home so he could get out of my truck and uke: .


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday to MLDS !!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks Mossy. :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds like you had fun, I like the idea of not drinking GOOD FOR YOU :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well its a little late but happy b-day....alot of people were born around this time in the year...mine is tomarrow im going be 18 now ill have to start smoking, and become a porn addict, and try and live off of scratch tickets


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I got sent to england two months before turning 21 so 21 didn't matter much on my bday I was in lamaze S\P class with my wife. I did get a woodpecker cider after class at the pub.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

mallardhunter said:


> Well its a little late but happy b-day....alot of people were born around this time in the year...mine is tomarrow im going be 18 now ill have to start smoking, and become a porn addict, and try and live off of scratch tickets


Now eighteen was cool for me


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

mallardhunter said:


> Well its a little late but happy b-day....alot of people were born around this time in the year...mine is tomarrow im going be 18 now ill have to start smoking, and become a porn addict, and try and live off of scratch tickets


Don't forget the piercings and tattoos!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday MLDS Congrats on not drinking a very noble desicion. Again happy birthday


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks guys. The party is going to continue all weekend- this is my friend's last weekend home before he has to go back to NC and possibly Iraq again. :beer:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Well I cant say the same thing, I turned 21 on March 19. The only problem with that was that it was the last day of spring break for me (Sunday), but my buddies took me out to Hooters in Fargo. Speaking from experience, sunday afternoons at hooters is a waste of time. I have had my fair share already, so now that my 21st is over, i should start slowing down any day but I have not seen that day yet. Still going strong.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Happy birthday maple lake


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I didn't figure I'd see anyone giving you grief about not drinking, totally respect that, and ya gotta. Althought I also only remember bits and pieces of the 21th, just glad I got through alive, that's what counts these days from what's been going on. but Kudos to you buddy.......now going to the bar just might not be as fun....................that's how it was for me anyways, I had a fake id for 4 years...........good times!! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

look on the bright side, now you can buy ammunition for a pistol :beer:


----------

